# Post-70 Licence Medical



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Well, the big day arrived and I had my medical this morning.

Reams of paper to go with the D4 Medical Report to back up the Doctor's report, plus I sent a covering letter with a quick breakdown of the past two year's activities.

Got it all together, copied all of it and took it into the Post Office and sent to DVLA by Recorded Delivery.

Walked out and realised that I'd forgotten to put my photocard licence in the envelope! 

Fortunately we know the counter staff and there were no waiting customers, so we cut the envelope open, inserted the licence and sellotaped it up again.

Got to wait for a response now.

Need the licence back as we are in the USA from the 5th February.

Peter


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The VERY best of luck Peter


tony


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hope all goes well, John had medical in November, was asked for more information on his sleep apnoea, rules have changed recently, All depends how long hospital and GP take to respond.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Peter

I do not recall (but at my age who knows) having to send the photocard licence when I renewed 2 years ago - maybe it is a new requirement.

Whilst in the UK one is only required to produce one's licence on request within 5 days and the Police are probably aware of DVLA requirements, slow processing and have access to the DVLA computer, I doubt whether not having one's licence in one's possession in a lot of countries would wash with the local Police. Nor having a photocopy, which could have been made before one was banned:surprise:

Further, in a lot of countries it is a legal requirement to carry ID at all times, which in most countries is a National-issued ID card. Even the voluntary issue of ID cards in UK was scrapped. Carrying one's passport in casual clothing is impractical and subject to theft. I have assumed that most reasonable police, and bus drivers, for free travel for pensioners, would accept a photocard driving licence, but surrendering the licence for even a few weeks could be very inconvenient.

I wonder whether UK Legislators and Civil Servants take into account such matters.

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Geoff:

As my post-70 licence was renewed last year, I have a 3-year standard car licence now, and that has to go back with the application as requested/noted on the D2 form.

I had hoped to get it into the system in December, but couldn't get the long appointment for the medical until today, that was 5 weeks in advance.

As far as producing it goes, I cannot while it is away with DVLA, but I can quote my driver number if required, and Police have access to DVLA records as you have noted.
Sue:

Sleep Apnoea is one of the major items on the medical as you will both know. To shorten the time, I obtained most of my hospital records in advance from Kettering General, and my GP told me today that I could have got them from the surgery on request for half the price I paid the hospital! The relevant hospital reports have gone with my medical report, so DVLA won't need to ask for them.

I think I've covered all the questions that DVLA will ask, but will be back as soon as I get a response.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Peter

Just spoke to DVLA Swansea, further to my post No. 4 above.

They will accept a reason in a covering letter as to why one needs to retain one's existing licence rather than enclosing it.

Bit late for you now, but maybe they would either expedite the application, or if not return the old licence, but that may not be valid for long enough for your US trip.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We have copies of all our medical records from hospitals & specialists since we came here, in the house. The specialists mostly hand us the letter for the doctor in an unsealed envelope, we copy the letter before taking it to the doctor, if that doesn´t happen we ask the doctor for a copy. Hans carries his heart problem records in the Navajo, just in case its needed.
Jan


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Geoff:

Thanks for that info, too late now, but we have four weeks....

We don't need driving licence for anything unless we get stopped, we will be using Tim's car(s) while in California, but always useful to have in a foreign country.

If there are any problems, they will likely return the whole shebang to us, otherwise I hope that 3 weeks will see it sorted.

Peter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Peter: you can keep tabs on progress here and, if you need to, print a copy of this page:

https://www.gov.uk/view-driving-licence

Last year, when I started the procedure 4 months before I needed the licence, I was still waiting 3 weeks before we went awat for the winter and I had to have my licence. I had to instigate the complaints procedure before I got it back. They tell me that the incoming post is simply put onto a huge pile and they have no means of tracking a particular application until it comes to the surface !

Good luck !


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

When you get this over 70 licence do you need to renew again in so many years?
We renewed our old paper licences here and the licences are now for life, no medical needed and the forms were filled in for us by a very nice young lady at the licencing office. :laugh:
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All digits crossed and recrossed up here  

Didn't know sleep apnea was relevant, I had that a couple of years ago, Liz not mentioned it lately so I assume I grew out of it.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

JanHank said:


> When you get this over 70 licence do you need to renew again in so many years?
> We renewed our old paper licences here and the licences are now for life, no medical needed and the forms were filled in for us by a very nice young lady at the licencing office. :laugh:
> Jan


Jan:

Standard car licence is 3 years after 70.
C licence is 1 year after 70.
C1 Licence is 3 years after 70.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> When you get this over 70 licence do you need to renew again in so many years?
> We renewed our old paper licences here and the licences are now for life, no medical needed and the forms were filled in for us by a very nice young lady at the licencing office. :laugh:
> Jan


Jan

Are you talking about German driving licences? Are they still paper and no plastic licences with photos?

And are you talking about Category C1(and E)?

[BTW the correct way of spelling is 'licensing' office, since it is a gerundive - derived from the verb license and applied to a substantive - no don't thank me:wink2:]

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Strange country Germany.
Car, Motorhome, trailer, caravans have a 2 yearly TÜV (MOT)

Humans that drive them don´t have a TÜV-- MOT :serious:

Oh my dear Kapitän, I do thank you for the spelling B. (you know me by now with speling) 

It is a German licence with pretty picture and its a licence so´s I can drive up to 7.5 tons the letters are a bit different here.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Strange country Germany.
> Car, Motorhome, trailer, caravans have a 2 yearly TÜV (MOT)
> 
> *Humans that drive them don´t have a TÜV-- MOT :serious:*
> ...


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> Peter
> 
> Just spoke to DVLA Swansea, further to my post No. 4 above.
> 
> ...


Geoff:

My existing licence runs out on the 21st February 2019 as it is a 3-year one for cars and bikes (I have a full motorcycle licence) so it would be fine for two years yet.

Peter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kapitän Geoff
I have A1 / C1 / BE / C1E / M / L / T/ S
last year I asked on this forum what they ment you didn´t know that was why I have said they are different. Jan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I applied for mine just before Christmas and was very unsure about putting my passport (for ID) into the postal system at that time. 

Then I discovered that you can take your application to one of the MOT centres (not all of them offer this service, and this may be only in N.Ireland).

I assumed he would check me out, sign something and then I'd have to send it in. But no, he took all the paperwork, returned my passport, gave me a receipt for the cheque and that was it in the system.

No idea how long it'll take though.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Geoff:
> 
> We don't need driving licence for anything unless we get stopped, we will be using Tim's car(s) while in California, but always useful to have in a foreign country.
> Peter


Peter, I don't know about California law, but when we lived in New York it was a requirement for drivers to have their licence with them at all times whilst driving. Not being able to produce it when requested was an immediate ticket.
None of this "5 days" nonsense, like we have here. Of course, if you're not going to be driving yourself it won't matter, but just a heads-up in case.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Kapitän Geoff
> I have A1 / C1 / BE / C1E / M / L / T/ S
> last year I asked on this forum what they ment you didn´t know that was why I have said they are different. Jan


Should there be a Group B in there,Jan?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_driving_licence

Peter


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Be aware that on receipt of your documents at DVLA that they destroy the old licence. 
A friend of mine was going to be in Spain when his licence was due for renewal at 70. He had his medical etc at the earliest date and put in his application telling them he needed it back prior to his departure. He checked regularly with DVLA and was told there was no problem and he would get his licence prior to his departure. As the departure date approached and with no new licence he spoke to DVLA who told him that he needed a hospital stress test. There was no time to arrange this so he departed for Spain to sort it out when he got back in 3 months time. His wife is the main driver so not too much of a problem. They tow their car on a trailer and he intended driving it whilst in Spain.
DVLA were unable to return his licence as they had destroyed it even though it has 2 months validity left. That means he has no licence to produce if requested so will not drive the car.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just looked at mie and it does have my 70 birthday on it so I suppose it'd be invalid if they sent it back, Peter may have an extended date on his.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

​


listerdiesel said:


> Should there be a Group B in there,Jan?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_driving_licence
> 
> Peter


Yes Peter of course, sorry I missed it out accidentally.
Jan


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Just looked at mie and it does have my 70 birthday on it so I suppose it'd be invalid if they sent it back, Peter may have an extended date on his.


Mine was renewed in February last year, so good until 2019.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Mine was renewed in February last year, so good until 2019.
> 
> Peter


Ah, goodoh


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

On another forum, a post-70 C1 renewal was mentioned as being done recently by DVLA in a week, which is encouraging. The Vocational Licensing Dept doesn't have the high volumes of the regular licensing department, but each licence will have more checks and paperwork to go through.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Had a letter this morning, dated 10th January.

DVLA advise that they have applied for and received information they require and are progressing my application.

Peter


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

You seem all very knowledgeable on this perhaps you could advise me . HGV - if I am reading the advice correctly you need to have a medical to support your licence at 65 ( which I am nearly) and every year thereafter , but my licence doesn't expire until 2018 , do I need to do anything now ?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Gretchibald said:


> You seem all very knowledgeable on this perhaps you could advise me . HGV - if I am reading the advice correctly you need to have a medical to support your licence at 65 ( which I am nearly) and every year thereafter , but my licence doesn't expire until 2018 , do I need to do anything now ?


Only when reaching 70, then 3 yearly thereafter

tony


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Tony:

3 yearly is for C1 and C1E licences, C and CE are annually. Applies after 65 for vocational licences.

https://www.gov.uk/driving-licence-renewal-after-45-lorry-minibus-bus

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> Tony:
> 
> 3 yearly is for C1 and C1E licences, C and CE are annually. Applies after 65 for vocational licences.
> 
> ...


Peter

I followed your link and noted that

The process in Northern Ireland is different.

But that link did not open.

Alan is in NI and presumably has a NI Licence, so might have to do local research, rather than rely on our information from the mainland.

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for pointing that out, Geoff, there isn't much detail on the DVA site about renewals after 65 or 70.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I spoke with DVLA just after lunch, very quickly got through to the right dept and a very helpful chap who had my details up on his screen in no time, very impressed!

I mentioned that I would need my licence for our trip to the USA, and he said that they could issue a temporary photocard licence to cover me while away, but that it would hold up the application if I did take that option up.

I left it that I would call next Monday if I had heard nothing back on the application.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Called yesterday, the background has changed slightly, this time I was told that taking a temporary licence would not hold up the application, so I asked for it to be organised.

Had a call in the afternoon to confirm that the licence had been done and was in the post, which was a nice touch.

As before, I have found DVLA to be pretty good with enquiries, whether by letter or by phone.

Peter


----------

